# Rf-31 Mill/drill Question



## Minimillx2 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi everyone, I posted this in the harbor freight section but thought maybe I'd get some more traffic over here. If someone could so kindly take a a few measurements for me as I would like to build a stand for this mill before it gets delivered next week I'd greatly appreciate it. I'm looking for the base dimensions, width and depth, and also looking for the table height from the bottom of the base. There is no info on this in the manual. Thank you to anyone that responds!!

Jay


----------



## brav65 (Apr 3, 2015)

Who manufactures your RF-31?


----------



## Minimillx2 (Apr 3, 2015)

I bought it from harbor freight, but I believe that they pretty much the same machine. At harbor freight it is model #33686 if that helps.


----------



## Ben Nevis (Apr 5, 2015)

I have an Enco 105-1110, which I believe is the same as the RF-30, although it is over 20 yrs old.

The base is 15 5/8" wide, 23 3/4" deep, and from the bottom of the base to the top of the table is 10".

No guarantee that your is the same, but probably pretty close. I would suggest that you wait till you actually have the machine before you build the stand, or until someone that has the same machine as you can verify the dimensions.


----------



## Minimillx2 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ben, thank you very much. I was able to verify the same measurements from another person as well. Again, thank you!

Jay


----------



## brasssmanget (Apr 6, 2015)

RF is "Rong Fu" and is made in Taiwan - well, at least they were when I purchased mine years ago.


----------



## markknx (Apr 6, 2015)

Jay, Try here I think I recall some one there just got one of these. I believe the 20 year old models are different on the base. Check Grizzly's site also they have al the spec. and I think those two are real close.
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups...HNlYwN2dGwEc2xrA3ZnaHAEc3RpbWUDMTQyODM1MTA0NQ--

Mark


----------



## Minimillx2 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks Mark, I'm all set now. The measurements didn't have to be 100% accurate, just close was fine as I wanted to and built a 30"x30" cabinet to set it on with 3 drawers under it. Estimated delivery is this Wednesday, guess I better get this thing painted before then!


----------



## Minimillx2 (Apr 6, 2015)

Brasssmanget, What size vise are you using on your machine?


----------



## markknx (Apr 6, 2015)

Jay,
If you can, get some photos. We like Photos of new toys. I'm sure guys will want to see the stand design. Be sure to check out the Yahoo group I linked above. It is for mill drills like ours. some good mod ideas in the photos section. And guys there know these mills.

Do you have any machining/metal working back ground? If new to this let the guys here know. Do you know about the cosmoline and cleaning it al off? Traming, backlash. Well don't be afraid to ask. Congrats on the new machine, welcome to the forum. Have fun, and be safe.
Mark


----------



## FanMan (Apr 6, 2015)

Here's a suggestion before you mount the mill on the cabinet... go to the auto parts store and buy a metal drip tray (kind of like a really big cookie sheet, I think mine's about 2' x 3') and sandwich it between the cabinet and mill to catch chips, oil, etc.  Also gives you a place to lay tools.


----------



## Minimillx2 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ok, so here's a couple pictures of something new and shiny for you guys!  Just got it today. Don't mind the mess in the background, I've been going through everything in the garage lately and giving it a well deserved douch. 

Fanman. I like the chip tray idea, I'll stop tomorrow and see what I can come up with. 

Mark, I'm fairly new to machining, I bought a mini mill the end of last year and quickly decided I wanted something bigger. I decked it out with full igaging DRO, spindle light, and air chip removal. I decided to sell it and took the money from that and bought the big boy in the pictures here.  I do know how to tram, square a vise, adjust gibs and backlash, use an edge finder, pretty much all the basics. My mini mill I had was trimmed and squared to .0005. I'm a finish carpenter by trade, so being very precise is kind of my thing.  No pictures of the stand just yet, I'm waiting for paint to dry. Hopefully in the next couple days I'll get this bad boy apart and moved onto the stand and reassembled. I'm VERY excited to run it!!  

What size vise are you guys using for this machine?  I have a 3" kurt clone from my mini mill but I want to buy a bigger one. I was thinking either a 5" or 6". Would 6" be overkill in your opinion?

Here's a few pics of my mini mill for all you picture lovers.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 9, 2015)

Did your 4 legged inspector approve?


----------



## markknx (Apr 9, 2015)

The pup looks like it is not to sure about your new toy. Nice Looking machine Congrats! I had a mini also. and although it did al I expected it would, when I ran into a good deal on my Jet 15 I jumped on it. I kind of wish I would have kept the LMS mini. It's only real fault being it could only make a cut of .050 with a 1/2 end mill.
I think you will be happier with what this machine can do as far as DOC. For a vise I have a 3" that looks the same as the one on your mini. I have not bought anything bigger simply because it has not been a PIA using it. I either have parts that fit in the vise or parts that clamp to the table. I have been eyeing A two piece vice though. Some say the 6" stick out the back to far others like them. Well Congrats, enjoy and thanks for sharing.
Mark


----------



## Minimillx2 (Apr 10, 2015)

Well it's up and kinda running. Got it in place last night. A friend and I muscled it up on the stand and got it put back together. I quickly bolted the vise to it and a 3/8 end mill and went at some mild steel. HUGE difference vs the mini mill!  Now I just have to order a DRO for it and get it trammed and I'll be ready to go. Here's a few pics.


----------



## markknx (Apr 10, 2015)

Minimill,
I don't want to bust your bubble but I think you installed it wrong. I think the head goes up.
You must have taken the photos in the evening. If you would have taken them in the morning the head of the mill would have been pointing the other way.

OK. I'm done with the wise cracks. It is looking good. Nice looking stand. 3/8 should go about .100. just don't feed real fast. I was so much happier with my Jet-15 over the mini.
Any how have fun let us know how things progress.
Mark


----------



## Ben Nevis (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice looking stand, mill looks good, too.

I'm using a 4" Shars 440V vise, works well for me. A 5" may be OK, but I think a 6" would be a bit much. Depends what type of work you do.

What type of Dro are you getting?  I have the Igauging DRO on mine.


----------



## brasssmanget (Apr 11, 2015)

I have a 6" vise on my RF31 and it is a bit much most of the time, but every now and then it comes in handy. I also have a swivel base, which I would probably not opt for were I to do it again. I've though about removing the vise from it more than once - just never get around to it. Your main issue the way I see it will be keeping the stand solid to reduce chatter and vibration. I filled mine with steel, lead, and sand. It helps a lot. 

Nice looking stand!


----------



## Shepherd (Apr 11, 2015)

I've got the craftex version of the same mill...just finished getting the x and y of the igaging dro scales mounted, working on z.  These things are work horses, just need to be a bit more patient  when raising/lowering the head to reposition....not a big deal for a hobbyist who isn't trying to generate an income IMHO.  Have fun!


----------



## markknx (Apr 11, 2015)

Brassmanget,
A couple of anchor bolts and you could stop wasting all that metal.


----------



## Minimillx2 (Apr 11, 2015)

I plan on installing the igaging absolute dro on this machine. I had pretty good luck with the standard igaging on the mini, but from what I've heard the extra cost for the absolute dro is worth it so I'm going to use those.


----------

